# Can't bring eth0 up while installation using Orinono Card

## armandch

When I followed the installation document to "configure installation network", I couldn't bring eth0 up. ioctl complained about eth0 device not exist. Is there anyone know what happened and how to solve it? Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## rac

Did you follow the instructions in section 4, Loading PCMCIA kernel modules, and it still didn't work?  Did you get any errors from any of those insmod commands?  What did cardmgr say?

EDIT: Also check out https://forums.gentoo.org/faq.php#11 later.

----------

## bendy

 *armandch wrote:*   

> When I followed the installation document to "configure installation network", I couldn't bring eth0 up. ioctl complained about eth0 device not exist. Is there anyone know what happened and how to solve it? Thanks 

 

Have you double-checked that your wireless.opts file is correct?  Do the lights on the card flash or light up to indicate activity?

Bendy.

----------

## armandch

Thanks for your information guys, but my problem is during installation stage, not post-installation configuration 

@_@

May I record my installation progress and messages, hope you guys could help me finding what happened in my 

installation.

====

1. After booting the gentoo CD (gentoo-i686-1.2.iso), I've been thrown into command prompt.

2. Load pcmcia_core kernel module.

    # modprobe pcmcia_core

       Linux PCMCIA Card Services 3.1.33

       Kernel build 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 # 4 Wed Jan 5 07:09:05 Local time zone must be set -- see zic manual page 2002

       options: [pci] [cardbus]

    #

  Module seems to be loaded successfully.

3. Load i82365 kernel module.

    # modprobe i82365

       Ricoh RL5C475 rev 80 PCI-to-Cardbus at slot 02:0b, mem 0x20001000

       host opts [0]: [isa irq] [io 3/6/1] [mem 3/6/1] [pci irq 9] [l at 32/176] [bus 3/6]

       ISA irqs (default) = 3,4,7,12 PCI status changes

    #

  Module seems to be loaded successfully.

4. Load ds kernel module.

    # modprobe ds

    #

  Module seems to be loaded successfully.

5. Execute cardmgr.

    # cardmgr -f

       cardmgr [180]: watching 1 sockets

       cardmgr [180]: starting, version is 3.1.33

       cs: memory probe 0x0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean

       cardmgr [180]: socket 0: Lucent Technologies WaveLAN/IEEE Adapter

       cardmgr [180]: executing: 'modprobe hermes'

       cardmgr [180]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco'

       cardmgr [180]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'

       cs: IO Port probe 0x......

                                      .

                                      .

                                      .

       cardmgr [180]: executing: './network start eth0'

       cardmgr [180]: + ./network: sed: command not found

       cardmgr [180]: + ./network: /bin/hostname: No such file or directory

       cardmgr [180]: + ./network: /etc/init.d/net.eth0: No such file or directory

       cardmgr [180]: start cmd exited with status 127

       cardmgr [180]: exiting

    #

  There exists some problems need to be solved.

6. First modify the pcmcia_cs configuration files.

    /etc/pcmcia/config.opts:

      uncomment this line:

        module "wavelan_cs" opts "station_name = MY_PC"

    /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts:

      modify the Lucent Wavelan section like the following:

        *, *, *, 00:60:1D: * | *, *, *, 00:02:2D:*)

          INFO="Wavelan IEEE example (Lucent default settings)"

          ESSID="any"

          MODE="Managed"

        ;;

7. Then create the lost file.

    # touch /bin/hostname /etc/init.d/net.eth0

    # chmod +x /bin/hostname /etc/init.d/net.eth0

8. Restart cardmgr.

    # kill <pid of cardmgr>

    # cardctl eject

    #

      <manually eject the pcmcia card from slot>

    # cardmgr -f

      <manually insert the pcmcia card from slot>

      cardmgr [180]: ./network start eth0

      cardmgr [180]: start cmd exited with status 127

      cardmgr [180]: exiting

    #

  Mmm, when I re-insert the pcmcia card into the slot, it beeps twice (as it works under the Windows OS), and the light 

on card lighted up, indicating that it works. However, eth0 device didn't active. So when I executed dhcpcd like the 

following:

  # dhcpcd eth0

    dhcpcd [276]: dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device.

  #

  dhcpcd startup failed.

[Finally]

  Could someone tell me which step I did wrong, or just I missed something important? Thanks.

----------

